# Building Homemade Buffing System



## beck3906 (May 21, 2009)

I am looking for a parts source to buld my own buffing system.  Parts I'm most interested in finding are the pillow blocks or whatever they are called that hold the shaft. 

Anyone have sources they can recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Crashmph (May 21, 2009)

woodcraft sells them


----------



## jleiwig (May 21, 2009)

Lots of places carry them.  I've seen them at tractor supply, grainger, mcmaster car, $urplus center.  

from Mcmaster.com

5913K62Stamped-Steel Mounted Ball Bearing--ABEC-1 2-Bolt Base Mount, for 5/8" Shaft DiameterIn stock at $10.95 Each
They go up in price from there.


----------



## woodboys (May 21, 2009)

Another vote for tractor  supply and if you have a small town hardware store they usually carry them. You can make your own buffing wheels with felt also.


----------



## btboone (May 21, 2009)

I also still have some of the bushings needed to turn your lathe and a paint roller into a buffer.  www.boonerings.com/htmpages/buffmandrels.htm


----------



## bradh (May 21, 2009)

Some of us have made our own parts. I used a jacobs chuck, 5/8 all-thread, automotive buffs and a bearing holder I turned on my lathe:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35972


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 21, 2009)

bradh said:


> Some of us have made our own parts. I used a jacobs chuck, 5/8 all-thread, automotive buffs and a bearing holder I turned on my lathe:
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35972




I made mine similar to yours except for only using using 1/2" all-thread, and 2 buffs.  I used a threaded coupler on the end to seat against my cone center.


----------



## DozerMite (May 21, 2009)

I use a buffing jack. Any motor will work, just get the threaded adapter for the shaft. I use a 1/4 hp motor in the basement to buff cartridges.


----------



## dogcatcher (May 21, 2009)

I use a 4" long 1/2" bolt with head cut off with 2 nuts and 2 washers.  Just put the wheel on the bolt, and put in a Jacobs chuck on the lathe.  I have one for each buffing compound and all of the different waxes.  This includes extra sets for buffing metal.  The live center hold the chuck and wheel in the MT

Cost is the price of the bolt, the 2 nuts, 2 washers and the buffing wheel.  Time to put it together is minimal and takes up very little room next to the lathe.  Just be sure to mark the wheels so you don't get them mixed up.


----------

